# Spray head not working



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm a bit confused here...I have 5 rainbird 1800 spray heads in a straight line through my vegetable garden. one of the ones in the middle of the run isn't coming up but the ones on either side are working just fine. I checked and the screen isn't clogged. I even unscrewed the top and removed the spring and all the innards and turned it on thinking water would surely come out then....nope! with the zone turned on the water level in the spray head housing didn't fluctuate at all. not sure what else to do but dig out the hole sprinkler head and check connection? they are 12" or longer pop ups so I imagine it's buried kind of deep. any thoughts???


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Try swapping it with one of the others. You should be able to unscrew it without any digging.


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

g-man said:


> Try swapping it with one of the others. You should be able to unscrew it without any digging.


thanks @g-man ...I'll give it a try this weekend and see what it does.🤞


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

Tried unscrewing the non-working one and was really difficul. it Eventualy came out and I realized why it was so hard to unscrew...because it wasn't threaded in at all, but connected to a 90' barbed elbow on the side port of the 12" spray body then connected to a piece of funny pipe (which was plugged solid with soil. got the 90 elbow all cleaned up and then had to dig a bit to find the funny pipe. then used a bulb planting drill by hand to red drill the hole for the spray body (since I wasn't sure of the location of the maine line) and then used a bbq skewer to clean the soil from funny pipe. turned the zone on to flush it then let the water drain and get everything pushed back together and voila -problem solved...for now. When I got it all connected I realized it was several inches below the soil...which is probably why the previous owner pulled on it to raise and my guess is they pulled the barb fitting out So I'm either going to add in a larger funny pipe riser or get a swing joint and call it good.


----------

